# grow light vs flood light



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Whichever is easiest for you to utilize.
Believe flood light might provide more spread over wider area.
Clamp on shop light, or reptile lamps could house the LED bulb(s) and could rest on glass over the tank.
Or can construct support for light(s) out of electrical conduit,elbows,hooks.


----------



## richie_brave (May 4, 2017)

ahh okay so they are basically the same,
flood light spread over wider area while bulbs covers smaller area.
okay got it... thanks, @roadmaster  
appreciate your reply


----------



## richie_brave (May 4, 2017)

@Tsin21 hmmm okay... thanks for the info..
will think about it before purchase the light..


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

I use a 6500k LED flood and love it. It gives the shimmer that people rave about withe kessil, grows plants like a champ and for 340 dollars less. Ive used floods on more than a few tanks and at this point I wouldnt try another light unless it was given to me for free. Ive seen kessils running on tanks at our lfs and even the owner and employees were jelly of my lighting. The various wattages make it fairly easy to match to any tank and the expense is negligible compared to speciality lighting. The most bang for my buck so far has been an led flood using 6500k bridgelux chips with meanwell drivers, wow are those things bright. You can even find these floods with lenses of various degrees, cob led floods are brighter and give you more shimmer than the smd.


----------

